
Fibonacci Flim-Flam - sillysaurus3
http://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/pseudo/fibonacc.htm
======
gohrt
A perennial HN favorite

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Fibonacci+Flim-
Flam#!/all/forever/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Fibonacci+Flim-
Flam#!/all/forever/0/Fibonacci%20Flim-Flam)

What's fascinating about this topic is that the reposts come at intervals that
approximates the Fibonacci sequence.

